# Bach on Computer Science VS Bach on Information technology



## dfloria2PC (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello guys

On the job site, what is the difference between these two degrees? 

Thanks

Donny


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

depends what you want to do as a job.

pure IT will be that pure IT and will be suited for people who want to work as IT technicians etc where as computer science will be more suited to people who want to be programmers or systems analysts. Although there will be a slight overlap in both degrees in terms of subject matter anyway.


----------



## dfloria2PC (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for you replay greenbrucelee

It got me a little confused when i saw an job advertisement in the newspaper, and the requisites was to have either a bach. in either one to apply for the job. However, when I was looking on the classes for both programs, there is not much difference, so i guess the best choice is to go to talk to the adviser. The bach. in IT they offered in a polythecnic campus and the other one in different campus.

Again, thanks for you input


----------



## Lockheart (Nov 18, 2011)

At the university I went to, Computer Science was more programming, computer architecture, and hard math based. The IT major focuses more on networking, server administration, etc. Each major has concentrations a person can focus on, so there can be a decent amount of crossover.

For what it's worth, they do not allow students to double major in those areas due to classes overlapping and according to the current department chair, the CS degree is a more difficult path.

Personally, I would have rather had the IT major (something they developed after I graduated).


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This year and half old posted is closed.

BG


----------

